# Need advice because I am confused



## regretfullyhis (Aug 12, 2012)

X


----------



## regretfullyhis (Aug 12, 2012)

X


----------



## regretfullyhis (Aug 12, 2012)

I apologize for posting and deleting. My original post I didn’t take time to edit, I didn’t get my question across clear enough, I think itbupset a few posters as I also was insulted and written to privately and told my issues wasn’t even a legit issue in a direct message. So I won’t post anymore because I went through a very dangerous situation not long after I joined in 2012 and luckily got away alive. I am very insecure and my self esteem is very low due to years of physics and mental abuse. I feel stupid for thinking the problem I had was important enough to pist last night and I hope I can get my answers to future issues by hoping another poster writes a similar problem here and I can get answers by following their posts or threads. Again if this annoyed anyone I apologize. Thanks in advance. Sincerely.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

regretfullyhis said:


> I apologize for posting and deleting. My original post I didn’t take time to edit, I didn’t get my question across clear enough, I think itbupset a few posters as I also was insulted and written to privately and told my issues wasn’t even a legit issue in a direct message. So I won’t post anymore because I went through a very dangerous situation not long after I joined in 2012 and luckily got away alive. I am very insecure and my self esteem is very low due to years of physics and mental abuse. I feel stupid for thinking the problem I had was important enough to pist last night and I hope I can get my answers to future issues by hoping another poster writes a similar problem here and I can get answers by following their posts or threads. Again if this annoyed anyone I apologize. Thanks in advance. Sincerely.


I don't know any details. But, you are free to feel about anything the way that you feel about it. 

If someone is rude or something, you can report them with the button. 

Feel free to talk about whatever you want...


----------



## roseenglish1969 (Oct 19, 2018)

I am new but am an "over sharer" I have lived a very chequered past with lots of trauma sexual and otherwise and I am going through my own very private sexual issues that I am about to launch here soon so with all that said

PLEASE never feel afraid to write your feelings and thoughts as long as they are not intended to hurt or offend ignore those that take offence anyway! 

I am new as I say so not sure if you can private messege me but please do if you can. I know the feeling of fear and isolation when dealing with something no one else appears to understand or can relate to xxx


----------

